# Challenges in replacing VSTs with real strings?



## Korpinen (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello everybody!

So, I’ve been thinking. I’m about 80% done recording an album (cinematic electronic music, maybe think in the lines of Olafur Arnalds but more synths and a more experimental approach). So far I’ve used a combination of Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evos, Spitfire Originals Intimate Strings, some Labs and Felt Instruments Blisko for strings.

My question is: If I was to replace the VI strings with real players, what would be my biggest challenges (if we don’t think about money for a minute)?

For reference, my arrangements usually don’t have more than four lines running simultaneously for strings.

One thing I’m strongly considering is layering real players with the VIs, as I quite like the sound of Blisko strings and OACE in particular. However, sometimes the sound is just too silky and I’d like to have some bite in the strings, especially the cello.

Any advice as to the pitfalls I’d want to avoid, challenges I’d be likely to face? Thanks in advance!


----------

